# How good is Deep Throat ?



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

I know, I know.... Any BJ is a good BJ. And this is obviously as subjective as it gets. But as someone who has never experienced deep throating, I wonder if, and how much, it's a better sensation.

Every BJ I have ever had is half mouth, half hand. It works, and it is no doubt great, but I *imagine* the sensation of all mouth, all the way would be incredible. But, is it all that???


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's mostly in your head (no pun). Does it feel good? Of course, but the mental part gives you a multiplier that goes from zero to infinity depending on how your wired. Same with anal.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Kev88 said:


> I know, I know.... *Any BJ is a good BJ*. And this is obviously as subjective as it gets. But as someone who has never experienced deep throating, I wonder if, and how much, it's a better sensation.
> 
> Every BJ I have ever had is half mouth, half hand. It works, and it is no doubt great, but I *imagine* the sensation of all mouth, all the way would be incredible. But, is it all that???


Ohh wow so not true :frown2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It doesn't feel all that better than a regular BJ. It's just fun to watch.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know. I'm swinging a bat and I've never been with a professional.

Sounds awesome though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh yes.....0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVXQNn8yLO8


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
almost all of the fun of a BJ is visual / psychological, so the question is how much you think it matters to you.


----------



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Interesting. It's almost unanimous that it's mostly a mental advantage. I was actually hoping it was more of a physical sensation.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool. Good to know I'm not missing out then.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Kev88 said:


> I know, I know.... Any BJ is a good BJ. And this is obviously as subjective as it gets. But as someone who has never experienced deep throating, I wonder if, and how much, it's a better sensation.
> 
> Every BJ I have ever had is half mouth, half hand. It works, and it is no doubt great, but I *imagine* the sensation of all mouth, all the way would be incredible. But, is it all that???


Kinda cool but you do have to work on your gag reflex...


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Kev88 said:


> Interesting. It's almost unanimous that it's mostly a mental advantage. I was actually hoping it was more of a physical sensation.



I'm a chick, so I can't say first hand, but DH and I have talked about it. Apparently, someone good at deep throat will use her tongue (stroking), lips (varying tightness), and her throat muscles (sort of swallowing motions while at full depth) to "milk" the penis and it is actually a different sensation. 

I've been working on learning the technique, and I think I have everything down, but that stupid gag reflex. Still working on that and syncing my breathing.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Depends on her orthodontist


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I had only one girl that could deep throat. It was her idea to try. She could do it, but never got past the gag reflex issue. 

I didn't get anything out of it. Was more worried she was going to throw up on me with all the gagging noises. Was much better without the deep throating!

That was 35 years ago.

On the day of my wedding, I came into the house and my best man asked me why I was so happy and I told him I just had the greatest blow job from the woman I was about to marry. At the same time the maid of honor asked my wife why she was so happy and she said it was because she had just given her last blowjob.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

john117 said:


> Depends on her orthodontist


Yeah I always wondered what it would be like to get a BJ from a toothless woman. Some gal who could just pop those dentures out and go at it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I had only one girl that could deep throat. It was her idea to try. She could do it, but never got past the gag reflex issue.
> 
> I didn't get anything out of it. Was more worried she was going to throw up on me with all the gagging noises. Was much better without the deep throating!
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

H prefered I stay to the top half. I can add more suction if I stick to the top half and he says it feels better, and with enough moisture on your hand for the bottom he doesn't notice the feeling is any different. DT is just a hassle, more stops and starts IME.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with the earlier posts. It's a visual thing. My DW just thinks she's being clever. She found the best way to achieve it was to lay in her back with her head over the edge of the bed. Then have me position myself standing facing her feet. 
This way 'it' curves in the correct direction for her to take it all in. 
Honestly it feels better if she just works on the head. But it's as horny as hell to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oldmatelot said:


> I agree with the earlier posts. It's a visual thing. My DW just thinks she's being clever. She found the best way to achieve it was to lay in her back with her head over the edge of the bed. Then have me position myself standing facing her feet.
> This way 'it' curves in the correct direction for her to take it all in.
> Honestly it feels better if she just works on the head. But it's as horny as hell to watch.
> 
> ...


Ha! My first real girlfriend was a bit of an oral specialist. She did things with her mouth that were almost like a superpower. My best friend at the time said 'she must have had a lot of d1ck in her mouth to be that good' from what I heard, he was right, all that mattered to me was mine was the last one as long as we were together. That didn't hold true, but I still have moments where I miss her talented ministrations. 
That being said, I'll still take a half assed BJ from my wife than be married to any deepthriating cheater any day of the week. You pick your battles. ;-)

Cheers,
V(13)
PS They wifey can learn new tricks, just sayin.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah I always wondered what it would be like to get a BJ from a toothless woman. Some gal who could just pop those dentures out and go at it.


My wife has a genetic condition where she lost all of her teeth by age 20...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> My wife has a genetic condition where she lost all of her teeth by age 20...


You lucky sumb!tch.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I won't say it's all visual. My wife will start performing oral and I'll just lay back with my eyes closed. When she goes deep it's a whole other feeling (nice feeling).

However... getting a lap-full of puke really kills the mood so we stick to the half method most times.


----------



## guy74 (Dec 24, 2015)

Not all are created equal.

My wife, thigh I've been the only one she's been with (so I know) is masterful.


----------



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Chris Taylor said:


> I won't say it's all visual. My wife will start performing oral and I'll just lay back with my eyes closed. When she goes deep it's a whole other feeling (nice feeling).
> 
> However... getting a lap-full of puke really kills the mood so we stick to the half method most times.


About that feeling, if you don't mind being descriptive ....

Is it at the base, obviously from her lips? Or, at the head, presumably from her throat/larynx/etc?


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

Since most of the feeling is in the tip, there really is not much of a difference in feel. I suspect that it's more of the visual turn on for men than the actual act itself.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Kev88 said:


> I know, I know.... Any BJ is a good BJ. And this is obviously as subjective as it gets. But as someone who has never experienced deep throating, I wonder if, and how much, it's a better sensation.
> 
> Every BJ I have ever had is half mouth, half hand. It works, and it is no doubt great, but I *imagine* the sensation of all mouth, all the way would be incredible. But, is it all that???


Yup, it's amazing.

But it's also too much to expect. Or expect a lot of.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had two wen who could do it well. One was absolutely great at it. No gag, no excess saliva, etc. I say without a doubt it was the best bj I've ever had, and it was not all about but the visual, though that didn't hurt. She could do things with her tongue and throat when I was in deep that were just mind blowing. A real tallent! 

I've heard it said "no such thing as a bad blow job." So untrue. Not hard to tell when the giver is just going thru the motions. Erections killer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

IDK, but good enough to make Nixon resign...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Some irony here.... As some have said, the difference between a good bj and a bad bj is her attitude about giving it. If she's not into what she's doing we tend not to enjoy it. So she could have you all the way down but if she's hating it chances are you aren't having much fun either. I've never asked for it but women have wanted to try often enough. I think women have seen it done in porn or other places (hell the Howard Stern movie) and some are competitive and want to be able to do it too. Happily, much practice it required.....


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

OP, for me it does make the experience reach another level and it is more than just visual. 
I have been with two women that are nothing short of amazing. They love to do it. It really turns them on. They say it makes them feel powerful to be able to have the ability to give so much pleasure in such a unique way. ( since most women can't or won't try ) Both are tall 5-10 and 5-7 , both have zero gag reflex.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There is definitely a different sensation. Warmth the entire length, unlike half in the mouth and half in her hand. In a lot of ways it feels like sticking it all the way in her vj rather than only halfway in. As part of but not the entire bj it is a very nice addition.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Terrible movie but not as bad as Debbie does Dallas, I had to have therapy before I could even have candles on my birthday cake :birthday: after that one


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

it all about attitude.

anything done with an halfa$$ed attitude isn't going to be very good.


----------



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

An ex did this thing with DT and a growling thing. No gag reflex. Definitely different than a normal BJ


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

The back of throat has a small opening that almost snags on your head. On the push in, it feels much like the tight opening of the vagina, and on the way out, it hugs the head. And yes, this feeling is extremely noticeable and has a feeling all of its own. The tongue, the textures of the mouth, and the head, sliding in and out of the back of the throat (so you have the lips on your lower shaft, that can be tightened, and you have the back of the mouth/throat on your head). 

I am speaking from a physical standpoint (not mental ---- I am equally excited to have my penis in her mouth or throat to be totally honest). The sensations with deepthroat is much different than just a normal blowjob. Not necessarily better, but definitely a whole other world. Much like a woman using her hands while she gives a blowjob, is much different than if she doesn't user her hands. The sensations and friction changes.

Also, unlike a blow job, you do not feel anything on the base of your shaft (the crotch). Even when I masturbate, sometimes I will rob around my balls, or above my shaft, for whatever reason. A normal blow job, you just have this space, even with a hand grabbing, that can't be rubbed against proper. Much like the different between having sex with just half your penis in a woman, and then going balls deep. I love the feeling of being as deep as I can be, to the point I feel her body on the base of my balls. With deepthroat, you get this sensation. If she can take it all, she can even put her mouth around the hidden shaft (the inner area that helps men with their size/ruler, but is almost unusable during sex) that gets no attention during normal bjs or sex. The mouth can grasp on so close to the base of your crotch, it feels great. All this while the head of your penis is feeling it's own sensations of the tightness of the back of her throat (and throat opening). 

I also didn't mention the humming vibrations, the warmth of the whole length of your shaft, both hands being available to rub other areas since your shaft is down her throat, being able to orgasms and feel that "deep as we can get" sensation we all push for when we orgasm (during sex), the extra saliva and fluids that automatically coat your penis from her throat, etc.

I saw someone mention that anal feels no different either. Not sure about that, but maybe I am just more in tune with the sensations I feel. Anal has a more gritty, tight feeling, yet without all the lumps (cervix) and areas my head bumps into that I love so much in a vagina. Two different feelings totally.


----------

